# Help me find a Beech Colour Wood Dye



## Chems (14 Mar 2009)

I'm ready to start finishing a big bit of pine furniture, I'm hoping to spray a dye then a lacquer to the item. I had chosen out my dye from Ronseal to match a Beech Brushing Wax I've used on the desk in the same room, only to find the one they show on their website you can't actually seem to buy anywhere. Here it is on their site:

Ronseal Easy Brushing Wax

The only other option I have is to use a different stain colour and go back and re-stain the desk, which would be a shame as the colour is lovely. 

Please help!


----------



## TEP (17 Mar 2009)

Hi *Chems*.

Try here. Bit of postage, but if it is really needed you just gotta pay it.


----------



## thomvic (17 Mar 2009)

I bought it from B & Q last summer.

Richard


----------



## Chems (19 Mar 2009)

Thanks Guys, the link you posted is Brushing wax, I wanted the wood dye so I could spray on. I did check B&Q and focus neither do it. I have bought some stuff from a place called Luke Hannants who delivered next day and the colour looks like it will be spot on.


----------



## thomvic (19 Mar 2009)

Sorry the help was not what you actually wanted - but you did ask about "brushing wax."

Richard


----------



## Chems (19 Mar 2009)

Ah yes I did, which linked to wood dye, must have been thinking about it whilst I was typing.

Just as recommendation. I used the dye I bought today from here:

Hannants Wood Stains 

and its great stuff. Straight in the gun for spraying and a really nice product. I highely recommend these guys.


----------

